# Really proud of how my boy is doing!



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Yesterday we took Bash to an ice carving festival, complete with lots of kids, loud noises (chainsaws, other power tools used in ice carving), photographers, ice sculptures, many adults, and the mascot for our local baseball team. He did so well! He was very confident and gladly accepted pets from lots of different people. He was a huge hit with the kids, too! He was completely non-plussed when he walked past the dancing mascot, and didn't mind all the loud noises in the slightest! I guess all the socialization we've been doing is really paying off!

We also took him to the local boutique dog food store and he just strutted his stuff all through the store. The owners asked us to keep bringing him in so they can watch him grow up. Other customers in the store kept commenting on how well behaved he was. I'm so proud of my boy!


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

How old is he? That is very impressive! kudos to you for making sure your boy is well socialized  you get German Shepherd owner brownie points  pictures of Bash?


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Lobo dog- He's 16 weeks. I have to make a new photobucket account, then I can post more pictures!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Claps for Bash!! He made you super proud!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks guys! We're trying our best to put him in as many situations as we can think of. We want him to be bomb proof!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Good boy Bash!!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

You should be proud! Good job you two!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks for the support! It's so nice to have a place to discuss all of this puppy stuff with people who get it!


----------



## royals17 (Feb 15, 2015)

Great job!  Apollo couldn't handle that, but slowly we're getting closer!


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

Well done for producing a great ambassador for the breed


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

royals17- I'm sure Apollo will get there! We rescued our older dog and it took us a while to play catch up with socialization. She's far from bomb proof, but she is tons better than when we first got her!

Charlie W- That's what we're aiming for! Our pittie has changed a few minds on what a bully breed dog is, we're hoping Bash will show people how great GSD's are!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Good job


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Good work Bash!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Thank you!


----------

